# Newbie 1969 GTO Conv



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys. I'm new here. I am originally a 53 Corvette guy but had GTO's back in high school. 64, 66, 70. I have the opportunity to acquire a 1969 conv for $5k. Originally Verdero Green. I had a friend in high school that had an identical car. Triple green car. Hidden headlights and all. The green conv top made the car really neat. Beautiful car back then. 

I'd really like to paint it carousel red with judge stripes. What do you guys think. Should I leave it as how it was born or do it my way? 

I'm a purist with Corvettes but not sure on this GTO. 

Thoughts??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

$5K, that's too much, you should just give me the info and I'll get it, jk.
A real RAIV vert should be put back to stock, that is where the money is at. Do it how you want, but know that you will be losing the money for the paint on the other end if you ever sell the car. I would even restore that car, and I hate stock.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I'd say it depends on what you want to do with the car. If it's your intent to keep the car forever and you always wanted a Red(orange ) Convertible, then do it. If you're looking to sell the car, then I would keep it as original as possable.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll more than likely go back triple green. Not sure at this point if the top was green...but it will be when I'm done. 

If not triple green...here comes the orange judge!

QUESTION
Where is the most preferred place to buy parts? What are the most often used vendors???

Thanks


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard...:cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Was the trunk spoiler an option for any 1969 GTO or just the judge? While growing up, I never saw it on anything but a judge.

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it was an option. I know a guy with a `69 has a factory wing but it's not a Judge car.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Yes it was an option. I know a guy with a `69 has a factory wing but it's not a Judge car.


Thank You


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone make:

New trunk lid
Front/rear lower valance panels
Dash pads

Are any major body or trim parts NOT available as repro parts???

Thanks
Brett


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

new site for the repro parts call them and ask for stacy she is great.Also welcome to the site.I would leave the car back to original.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Showgoat67 said:


> new site for the repro parts call them and ask for stacy she is great.Also welcome to the site.I would leave the car back to original.


Thanks for the help.

GTO's are somewhat new for me. I had three in High School and rebuilt my 1970 after totaling it. I'm not new to performing frame off restorations though.
I have a Corvette restoration shop specializing in mainly 1953-55 models and do about three frame off cars a year. Blue Flame Restorations. 

I've been looking at GTO's a for a few months now and finally got the opportunity to get this 69 conv in trade for some restoration work, the work being valued at about $5k. I think I'm getting a pretty fair deal. The trunk floor and full rear quarters have already been done. I can't wait to start on it this year. 

I appreciate all and any help from you GTO experts here on the Forum!


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Blue Flame; Nice to see another cross-over. I went back to my old High School love too. I gotta say that I do enjoy not having to worry about NCRS everytime I work on the Goat. I have restored the Goat to period correct, but there was so much long since removed from that car that a numbers matching NCRS level of restoration wouldn't have been possible without a near six figure investment. That said, you do have a pretty rare ride there and got it at a great price. If your motor, trans and drivetrain are original I'd personally be more inclined to keep it stock and bank on the value of your originality. 
Best of luck//Mike


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

VettenGoat said:


> Hey Blue Flame; Nice to see another cross-over. I went back to my old High School love too. I gotta say that I do enjoy not having to worry about NCRS everytime I work on the Goat. I have restored the Goat to period correct, but there was so much long since removed from that car that a numbers matching NCRS level of restoration wouldn't have been possible without a near six figure investment. That said, you do have a pretty rare ride there and got it at a great price. If your motor, trans and drivetrain are original I'd personally be more inclined to keep it stock and bank on the value of your originality.
> Best of luck//Mike


The Corvette thing is nice but it's nice to do something besides NCRS restorations. I've always liked GTO's. Your Vette looks nice. I have 6 cyl 53's. #067, #151 and #245. I need another Big Block 4-speed type of car!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

53 Blue Flame said:


> I need another Big Block 4-speed type of car!


I do too! I have a 454 just sittin here waiting for a project.


Like to see some pics of your vettes, sounds like a sweet collection. :cheers


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

*53's*

This is a picture of three 53's in front of my shop. In this picture, only the 53 on the far right is mine. It is #245. #067 and #151 are project cars. I will restore #067 later this year. #151 next year. 

The cars on the left and center are ones that I restored and had at the shop at the same time. They belong to customers. I just took advantage of having all three in one place for a business card photo opportunity.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard, and nice Corvettes, too! About the GTO: Keep it meand and keep it GREEN! "Resale Red" ragtops are all too common at shows/events these days. Myself, I tend to walk right on by those cars and find myself looking at a Gulfstream Aqua or Pinehurst Green or Blue Charcoal or Mayfair Maize car...Just me. I like red fine, but in your case, and if it were me, I'd keep it original.
Jeff


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Blue Flame, ya better get out of that mindset! No big block small block in the Pontiac world! :lol: I had a 68 and a 69 as a kid, always loved those years. So does your (soon to be) 69 have the original RA IV motor and drive-train? If it doesn't I can well understand you changing from that ever present green. I did mine in midnight blue metallic with white RA III and GTO decals and loved that look. Never cared much about originality in those days. 

Vette is numbers matching with under 60K on it, but I drive her pretty hard when I'm home. Couple of thngs to do before I take it to NCRS this spring. Beautiful 53! 
Best of luck//Mike


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

*No Raiv*

I was informed that according to the PHS, it wasn't a RAIV. No big deal. I'll put the RA on it anyway. It will have the original engine and 400 turbo. I think that I'll stay with a triple green car more than likely. It originally had a black interior and black conv top. 

I always liked the triple green car I remember parked in the parking lot in high school. It was beautiful. Verdoro Green/green/green top. Heck, I'm even tempted to put the 70's period correct wide tires on it with Cragers! It just looked so good back then. :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

53 Blue Flame said:


> Heck, I'm even tempted to put the 70's period correct wide tires on it with Cragers! It just looked so good back then. :cool


I'll second that!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Cragars look good on those cars, especially dark (Verdoro Green or Blue Charcoal) ones!!! I have a friend restoring his '67 hardtop, and he's getting a set of US MAGS slots to put on it like it had when he bought it in '78. I was thinking of pulling the Rally I's i have on my '65 and going with stock, custom wheelcovers with WHITEwalls!! (it came originally with 'em) or with some American Racing Torque Thrusts.... I think the idea of triple green sounds good, especially the top. Very clean, and NOT dime-a-dozen.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Keystones look pretty good on Verdo Green too(at least I think so. I need to get a better pic this summer)!


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Keystones look pretty good on Verdo Green too(at least I think so. I need to get a better pic this summer)!


Very nice car!!! Love the green. The Keystones take me back a few years. It's good looking wheel, for sure!:cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks. My family and I sure enjoy it. I found out, the fun way, that it doesn't like to sit in the garage during the summer months!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Keystones and Cregars look sweet on the classics!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree Amen brother!


----------

